# REPTILE KEEPERS:Our hobby is at risk!



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

Our hobby is at risk! The E.U is trying to bring in a law to make the keeping of reptile and amphibians illegal in the U.K! This is not fair at all! It's all because of the people who release their reptiles into the wild! Please sign this petition to help save the hobby!

Abolish European reptile and amphibian ban. - e-petitions


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you have an actual link to the petition?


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just sen it dude


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome man thanks, Just signed


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

No problem dudeXD


----------



## Steve1326 (Nov 4, 2012)

Signed


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish people would do their homework before they keep posting these scaremongering posts.
Firstly, the petition is probably months old. Secondly, it is obviously based on over-reaction to the fact that only proposals for certain controls on the hobby have been put forward to the EU. There are no plans for an outright ban from keeping reptiles any time soon. So, stop getting your knickers in a twist.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

You can't abolish a law that doesn't exist. Despite what your statement says, there ARE very many very well established colonies of introduced amphibians and reptiles.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dragon Farm said:


> You can't abolish a law that doesn't exist. Despite what your statement says, there ARE very many very well established colonies of introduced amphibians and reptiles.


Your back !!!!!!!


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

even if a ban happen how would they no who's got reptiles


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

signed!


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you not have a thread running a shortwhile back relating to this pettition ? I seem to recall several of us told you then that your information was inaccurate . Your wording indicates that those sharing in this hobby are unaware of the environmental risks of irresponsable reptile keeping. Great that over a thousand UK reptile keepers are unaware that colonies of non native species of reptile and amphibian are actually thriving wild in the UK. Your petition was no doubt well intended but Im sorry to say, its a bit of an own goal.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll give the same response as I did in the same thread in the snake section.
The so called threat was within proposed invasive species legislation. This has been finalised and guess what was banned??
Yes, a whole 4 species of aquatic plant.
So much for the "end is nigh" message from certain vociferous people.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

ian14 said:


> I'll give the same response as I did in the same thread in the snake section.
> The so called threat was within proposed invasive species legislation. This has been finalised and guess what was banned??
> Yes, a whole 4 species of aquatic plant.
> So much for the "end is nigh" message from certain vociferous people.


This is not an entirely accurate state off affairs. The UK list of species prohibited is indeed thankful small and hopefully will remain that way, one of the problems is once you have a list there is always pressure to increase that list. That said our Non-native Species Secretariat have always taken a science biased approach and been very sensible, I don’t see that changing.

The biggest threat is from the EU Alien Invasive Species legislation, we should be getting a look at the first draft in the next couple of months. This has been on the drawing board since 2008 and has the potential to be absolutely devastating to our interest. Originally the EU wanted a White List approach and any species that could be invasive in one part of the EU would be banned from the entire EU!!! 

Whilst we are not 100% certain of the direction this legislation will take it appears to have very much been rained in now a central Black List with members states empowered to have their own prohibitions, i.e. our Non-native Species Secretariat list…

I am not aware of any governmental plans to ‘ban reptile keeping’, that today is inconceivable. There may be plants to restrict or even prohibit imports of livestock, wild caught and captive bred, from third party countries that is indeed possible, but a general prohibition on keeping will never happen. That is not to say there are not extremists pushing for this, as an example:


*BBC Inside Out statement, Elaine Tolland* 12th November 2012​ 

Richard Daniel, presenter BBC Inside Out

_So to be clear what you want to do is see people banned from keeping these creatures as pets ultimately_…

*Elaine Tolland, Animal Protection Agency*

*We want to see a ban exactly on trade and keeping of reptiles as pets and we have huge public and political support to achieve our aims and I am confident we will get there…*


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*ENDCAP*

ENDCAP is a pan-European coalition of animal welfare NGOs and wildlife professionals from countries throughout Europe, whose members specialise in the welfare and protection of wild animals in captivity

ENDCAP brings together likeminded organisations to share knowledge, expertise and ideas, supporting those members with limited resources to develop and succeed

ENDCAP works to uphold national and international legislation that aims to secure high levels of animal welfare and seeks to ensure it is effectively enforced

ENDCAP campaigns for higher standards and the greater protection of wild animals in captivity in Europe – Europe’s Forgotten Animals

*ENDCAP ultimately aims to END the keeping of wild animals in CAPtivity through education, advocacy, scientific investigation and lobbying*

ENDCAP was established in 2006 by the Born Free Foundation (Animal welfare and conservation charity) to consolidate, and amplify the work of animal welfare organisations in Europe. 

ENDCAP harmonises and increases understanding to ensure a united voice advocating higher welfare standards for wild animals in captivity.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> Whilst we are not 100% certain of the direction this legislation will take it appears to have very much been rained in now a central Black List with members states empowered to have their own prohibitions, i.e. our Non-native Species Secretariat list…
> 
> I am not aware of any governmental plans to ‘ban reptile keeping’, that today is inconceivable. There may be plants to restrict or even prohibit imports of livestock, wild caught and captive bred, from third party countries that is indeed possible, but a general prohibition on keeping will never happen. That is not to say there are not extremists pushing for this, as an example:


Do you mean that you believe that there will some species that will be banned across Europe (such as for example American Bullfrogs), and each country will be free to add to the list, extra banned species within its own territory ?

By "third party countries" you mean exports into/out of the EU ?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Dragon Farm said:


> Do you mean that you believe that there will some species that will be banned across Europe (such as for example American Bullfrogs), and each country will be free to add to the list, extra banned species within its own territory ?
> 
> By "third party countries" you mean exports into/out of the EU ?


Absolutely, I have known doubt that a number of species of reptiles and amphibians will be banned from trade within the EU, the only question is what? American bull frogs, red-reared terrapins as examples are I would wager are a certainty. However, I anticipate a number of other species will also be scheduled and that is where the danger remains. What is not clear at this moment will this be a ban on imports, trade and keeping, or will the latter still be permitted!

A third party country is country outside of the EU. I do not foresee we will see any bans on exports, but there is substantive pressure to ban imports, both wild caught and captive bred.


----------

